# Rhom Question



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

Just got 20 juvi rhoms almost exactly the same size from the same collection point. But one of them only has half of his body covered in juv dots. and the rest of the rhoms have the dots all over their body......Anyone has an idea why? He's beat up a bit but here are few pics of the little guy.....( by the way he is a meanie )


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

maybe s. altuvei.... where was it collected?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking altuvei as well.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like one but where is it from? If it's from Peru it's not an altuvie


----------

